# Bigger, Faster, Stronger.. for the love of football



## TriZZle305 (Apr 19, 2004)

How yaw doin... im just startin off from a long off season of no working out .. my goals are about 20-30 lbs of muscle by august, gained speed and agility, and much stronger more powerful muscles... i start today ... this week ill be strictly working out bymyself but next week i start conditioning for spring football so ill be doing that and lifting at home...

Meals for today not so good ill get better though... so far ive had a wendys frosty around 11:30 am today and around 4:00 i had a number 4 at wendys... big bacon classic, fries, and a sprite

im going to workout first and then post what i did... i need any help i can get, all suggestions are welcome


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 19, 2004)

Flat Bench Press: 215 3 sets of 5, had to drop the weight, 205 1 set of 5, drop weight 195 1 set of 5... i kept gettin too tired wide pushups, 15

Close Arm Bench press: 4 sets of 5, 135 . diamond pushups 15

Lateral Pulls: 3 sets of 10, 95 lbs

Straight Bar Bicep Curls: 3 sets of 10, 65 pullups 3 sets of 10

I quit after that cuz i got tired... i dont really have any kinda set plan i just did what came to mind,... tommorrow is leg day

After the workout i had a full bowl of jumbalaya


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Day Two..*

I ate.. a snickers and a kit kat in the morning... around 1130 i had jumbalaya and a water.. mountain dew at around 530, donuts, chek soda, and soushi while i was at work.. gatorade when i got home

Power Cleans: 5X5 145
Squats: 5X5 265
5 sprints 40 yard sprints..
Plyometrics box jumps
i pulled my ham so i didnt do anything else


----------



## supertech (Apr 20, 2004)

good luck to ya....workout looks good.

hope your hamstrings gets better.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 20, 2004)

i was gonna do deadlifts too but my ham hurtz... i have a bad feeling im gonna catch a charlie horse in the middle of my sleep


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 22, 2004)

Today i had a snickers in the morning, around 1145 i had 6 chicken tenders, 6 mozarella sticks and a lemonade...

5x5 225 Decline bench press
3x10 135 close arm bench press
3x10 65 Lateral Pulls
3x10 65 Military Press
3x10 Straight bar Curls

guess u can tell where i need work, shoulders are kindof weak... biceps are ok but my triceps are more impressive...


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 27, 2004)

Forgot to post for a while... yesterday monday i did the same workout as last thursday... today i ran a lot... conditioning for spring football.. so i didnt have the energy to workout the legs... my split is thrown off by the start of conditioning... im eating a lot more... less junk food more chicken but i still dont think im getting enough calories or grams of protein for my body weight... im workin on it though


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

20-30Lbs of muscle?  Thats pretty insane.. you on any gear?


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 28, 2004)

muscle and lard... no gear... just fatty foods packed w/ protein and exercise and i might start drinkin some kind of weight gainer shakes my friend was tellin me about


----------



## Rich46yo (Apr 28, 2004)

Triz you sound pretty serious about football. What Im wondering is why you took so much time off from working out in the first place? Did you have an injury? I met the incredable Walter Payton on several occasions and I asked him what his secret was in avoiding injuries and playing so many games in a row. He told me he never stopped working out. Except for a few rest periods a year he was on the iron all year long. He also used to sprint up a hill with weights around his neck.

                       Spring training is a great time to get the head right for the coming season. Sounds like your on top of it, best of luck................................Rich


----------



## badboy69cancer (Nov 16, 2004)

What's up triz.  I play football for a semi-pro league here in oklahoma.  Maybe you should try doing one exercise per body-part, per-wourkout and go extremely heavy.  For example, day 1, bench press.  Start out with a few warm-up sets.  Then do like 35% of your max for 12 reps, 45% for 10 reps, 60% for 8, 75% for 6, and so on until your hitting the majority of your max.  I took alot of time off before and went back to the gym for the first time in like 6 months and started out benching like 250.  In two months i had my bench back up to 405.  now i'm working out with 405.  You can apply this method to all you body-parrts.  About the hammy, you'd be suprised how much your core has to do with your injuries.  Just keep stretching and work your back a little more with maybe some roman chair extensions and crunches.  I've always had trouble dropping excess bodyweight.  But recently started eating six-small meals a day including protein powder and never felt better.  Now if i can kill the brew!!!


----------



## Road Warrior (May 6, 2010)

Most import thing for football is to balance your workouts strength with speed. Ig you do to much Strength for your legs you will end up pulling something, (again). Make sure your leg lifts are explosive that will help alot with your speed and power.


----------

